# Central Florida Pigeon Fanciers Association



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Just wanted to know if any one on the forum belonged to the Central Florida Pigeon Fanciers Association. I went to the one in Brevard on the 3rd of October. Talk to a few nice folks. It was a small show. But was looking for 3 German owls and walked away with 5 Old Frills. Still a good day. But would like to know if there are any one in Brevard.
Thank you,
Logan


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Just saw this thread, I'm glad you got some birds there!


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes. They are awesome birds. Calm and very tame.They are worth there weight in gold on race day. Just wish one was a hen. My kids love them.
Logangrmnr


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Be sure to visit the NPA National show in January


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

I belong to it.I am in Kissimmee..


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Rx9s,
I was asking to see if anyone close to Melbourne had some classic old frills. But they don't have any shows out here this year. But thanks for the response.
Logangrmnr


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah I'm also a Member of the C.F.P.F.A. they have most of their Swaps & Shows at the flea Market in Sanford FL...


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

If you know any satinette breeders i would like to get in touch with them. Thank you for tour time.
Logangrmnr


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Does the C.F.P.F.A. issue out your breeding bands?
Logangrmnr


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

No the C.F.P.F.A. do not sell or issue any club Bands to its members, I buy my Bands from the NPA and another Personal band that I place on the other leg of my Birds for ID...


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you for info Pigeonmumbler.
Logangrmnr


----------

